# My First Ollech & Wajs



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Having been on my mind for a while I decided to go for it , two of my watch are currently having work done on them and this came up for sale on the forum I new I had to get it ,



First impressions are

it a little smaller than I am used to as I normally wear big divers clumpy lumps ,

Secondly need a different strap any ideas anyone

Thirdly everything else I like


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Fine choice :thumbup:

You could always try it on a lumpy / nato / silicone strap (they worked for me before I sold mine :wallbash: )


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

You are not getting on with this watch so it follows that you must sell it. To me. í ½í¸€

Or if you must insist on keeping it you might like to try an Isofrane as they tend to look OK on Sub styled watches, or there's always a good quality grainy (possibly Buffalo, but not Alligator) black leather strap - something I am considering for my recently acquired Speedy.

Rob.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Always liked these but think that the crown could do with being a bit bigger ,


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm glad you're enjoying it Andy. I quite liked it on a nato.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Ice, I see that on a Maratac. :yes:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the maratec ummm????


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

dowsing said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it Andy. I quite liked it on a nato.


Hope this helps OP, I have been searching for pics of m4 with a nato as just ordered a tudor nato for mine. That looks pretty good.


----------

